# Super valu Getaway Breaks.



## dewdrop

I never really thought about such breaks until i met a couple in a local 4 star hotel which is top class and who were on a 3 night midweek break B & B and one dinner for 109 Euro each which i thought was fantastic value..B & B for 36 euro each plus one dinner. Is there any snags? I have no connection with Supervalu


----------



## oldtimer

No snags. Just start to fill a supervalue card, log into [broken link removed] and book your choice of hotel. Remember you do not need to fill the card first - once you have a card number you can book on line, on the phone or through the post-office. Have gone on many supervalue breaks - excellent value, especially the mid-week breaks.


----------



## BOXtheFOX

www.supervalugetawaybreaks.com   Definitely good value. Having said that I have also visited the websites of the hotels participating in the scheme and some are matching the SuperValu prices, without the need to save stamps.


----------



## foxylady

BOXtheFOX said:


> www.supervalugetawaybreaks.com Definitely good value. Having said that I have also visited the websites of the hotels participating in the scheme and some are matching the SuperValu prices, without the need to save stamps.


 
its great value if you go for the midweek break cos you are getting an extra night and its only 99 euro pp for the normal hotels which are usually all good. i have stayed int he Days hotel galway on this offer several times


----------



## Ciadan

I've booked Faithlegg on a SV break.   Checked out the cost for the same dates direct with the hotel - it came out more than double what I'm paying!


----------



## Smashbox

My brother and sister in law booked a place from these breaks last summer, and loved it. No snags, collect your tokens and book your place.


----------



## Mpsox

Parents who are in their 80s use them every year, good quality hotels and very reasonable rates under the package. Having said that, in the current climate, it might be worth ringing up and seeing can you get a better deal yourself


----------



## foxylady

the fitzwilton in waterford have a good deal on at the moment 29€pps . I have no affiliation with this hotel


----------

